# Non-EU MD working in Italy



## BiancaMed (Oct 12, 2014)

Dear all, 
I am new to this board and I have some questions about working in Italy as a physician. I have my MD degree from a Non-EU country and I would like to move to Italy and work there. I already started with a language course since i don't expect to find an english speaking job..or maybe you have some information about a private clinic that offer that opportunity. I would like to ask you for some help about how is the process of getting a licence to work, who should I contact first, how long does it take for a recognition of foreign qualification for a MD..I am specifically interested about Milan area..
Thank you


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

There have been several discussion on the topic of doctors/nurses moving to Italy from non-EU countries on another, now-defunct, board. The upshot was always the same - you will have to put a great deal of time (my recollection is that it can take a few years) and energy into renewing your studies and getting licensed to practice in Italy.

It is not a simple slam-dunk process.


----------

